# Algae Eaters for 10 Gallon??



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

What would be the best algae eater for my 10 gallon? I have only feeder fish in it now but would like to add a Betta or 2. or maye some least killifish.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Oto's are perfect.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

Blue Cray said:


> Oto's are perfect.


totally agree! some amano or cherry shrimp would be good!


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

ok i like the cherry shrimp. Thanks so much


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Flower shrimp are pretty awesome as well, but may be big for a 10gal.


----------



## jamestrask (Aug 15, 2008)

*ottos*

I would definetly say ottocynclis (sorry if the spelling is wrong) because they are small and do not need a lot of oxygen.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Otos actually do need a good amount of oxygen, as far as I know...And I wouldn't put an algae eater in a tank with feeder fish, it'll only make the algae problem worse as it will make more waste.


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

can someone sho wme a pic of an oto. I dont know what they look like


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.kingtm.com/king/photos/Otocinclus affinis.JPG


----------

